# Easter basket



## BecauseICan (Jan 21, 2019)

I'm planning a sex toy Easter basket for my favorite guy and I need ideas. Of course there will be a rabbit in the middle...but what do I fill the rest with? I only have about 100$ to spend.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

BecauseICan said:


> I'm planning a sex toy Easter basket for my favorite guy and I need ideas. Of course there will be a rabbit in the middle...but what do I fill the rest with? I only have about 100$ to spend.


Try to focus. Think what kind sex toys are symbolic of the resurrection of Jesus Christ and then go from there.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

BecauseICan said:


> I'm planning a sex toy Easter basket for my favorite guy and I need ideas. Of course there will be a rabbit in the middle...but what do I fill the rest with? I only have about 100$ to spend.


I'm sure others here will have better inputs than I could. I just wanted to say bless you.


----------



## HDC (Nov 8, 2017)

Lila said:


> BecauseICan said:
> 
> 
> > I'm planning a sex toy Easter basket for my favorite guy and I need ideas. Of course there will be a rabbit in the middle...but what do I fill the rest with? I only have about 100$ to spend.
> ...


----------



## BecauseICan (Jan 21, 2019)

[/QUOTE]
Try to focus. Think what kind sex toys are symbolic of the resurrection of Jesus Christ and then go from there.[/QUOTE]

Because egg hunts based on pagan traditions and filling our kids with junk food are a proper celebration? I do themed baskets for fun and to enjoy life. Ever see someone give someone cigarettes or alcohol or sex toys to celebrate the birth of Jesus? That's accepted because Christmas is about gifts and Easter is about bunnies and chocolate. I just march to the beat of my own drum. 🙂


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Maybe something like this:








I can't honestly think of a basket full of toys that would fit your budget. Most of the stuff worth buying is expensive.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

BecauseICan said:


> I'm planning a sex toy Easter basket_ for my favorite guy _and I need ideas. Of course there will be a rabbit in the middle...but what do I fill the rest with? I only have about 100$ to spend.


What are you doing for the rest of your guys? Just Kidding!! I don't know, it struck me funny.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Lila said:


> Try to focus. Think what kind sex toys are symbolic of the resurrection of Jesus Christ and then go from there.


If she can make him feel like he can walk on water he’ll be happy.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

BecauseICan said:


> Because egg hunts based on pagan traditions and filling our kids with junk food are a proper celebration? I do themed baskets for fun and to enjoy life. Ever see someone give someone cigarettes or alcohol or sex toys to celebrate the birth of Jesus? That's accepted because Christmas is about gifts and Easter is about bunnies and chocolate. I just march to the beat of my own drum. 🙂


I don't have a problem with you choosing to do whatever you want on Easter or any other day for that matter. You asked a question and I gave you my opinion. 

Since you're doing the sex toys for Easter theme, why not have a dildo hunt instead of an egg hunt? You can turn them on and hide them around the house. May the sound of buzzing bring you peace and joy this Easter holiday 🙂


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

If you're wanting to keep with the Easter theme, Tenga eggs would fit the bill

https://www.amazon.com/6-Color-Package-Variety-Portable-Pleasure/dp/B002DE6SWA?th=1

Maybe even extend the egg thing to breakfast in bed, Crack one of these on him every morning for a week. You'll give new meaning to the words "Good Friday!"


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

Lila said:


> Try to focus. Think what kind sex toys are symbolic of the resurrection of Jesus Christ and then go from there.


I just did a weird out loud cackle snort and now I am highly embarrassed.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

personofinterest said:


> I just did a weird out loud cackle snort and now I am highly embarrassed.


It SUCKS when that happens at work.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

NobodySpecial said:


> It SUCKS when that happens at work.


Yes, because then people ask if A. You are okay and B. What was so funny......

I said, "Someone I know sent me a funny message." That's SORT OF true....


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

BecauseICan said:


> I'm planning a sex toy Easter basket for my favorite guy and I need ideas. Of course, there will be a rabbit in the middle...but what do I fill the rest with? I only have about 100$ to spend.



You could get some plastic eggs and put together sex coupons (that you can write up)...you can also put in favored lube...massage oils...colorful condoms, a wish list of positions or activities or a pictorial book of sexual positions and you can earmark your favorites or would like to try. Edible panties...


----------



## Ursula (Dec 2, 2016)

Lila said:


> Try to focus. Think what kind sex toys are symbolic of the resurrection of Jesus Christ and then go from there.


:rofl:

I really wish I'd have had fair warning of this post before stuffing my face with salad...


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Easter Bunny penis warmer / vibrator cozy?


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

Lila said:


> Try to focus. Think what kind sex toys are symbolic of the resurrection of Jesus Christ and then go from there.


Gives a whole new meaning to WWJD??? Now every time I see a bumper sticker or a shiny eager unblemished youth wearing one of those rubber bracelets, I will cackle to the depths of my black, oh so dirty soul. I like this version waaay better.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

lucy999 said:


> Gives a whole new meaning to WWJD??? Now every time I see a bumper sticker or a shiny eager unblemished youth wearing one of those rubber bracelets, I will cackle to the depths of my black, oh so dirty soul. I like this version waaay better.


Omg, now *I'm* rolling on the floor laughing!!!


----------



## Talk2Me (Mar 22, 2019)

What a great idea. Not sure if you could do much with $100 but def. try. Maybe get some restraints (wrist and ankle) a ball gag, flogger or something? These can be bought inexpensive and if you're into a little Kinky BDSM this will make for a fun night.

If not, maybe some massage oils, lube, blindfold, a small vibrator, to use on him, dark lipstick and maybe lingerie?

I could prob. go on forever. We do a ton of kinky things and I have a lot of ideas. Just trying to keep within the budget.

No budget would be new Heels and lingerie for you, def. some sort of restraint, dark lipstick, a video camera set up, the new Womanizer toy for you etc etc.

What kinds of things are you both into? Are you more vanilla which is cool too as that will prob. be easier. Has he told you about any specific fantasies he would love to try?


----------



## Talk2Me (Mar 22, 2019)

There is also a great website that has quick shipping and the best prices I've found. I apologize if we can't post this and please delete if it is not allowed. I have no affiliation with this site what-so-ever aside from person use.

they ALWAYS HAVE 40% OFF EVERYTHING

Pink Cherry dot com


----------



## HDC (Nov 8, 2017)

Lila said:


> Omg, now *I'm* rolling on the floor laughing!!!


Serves you right.....you started this. :smile2:


----------



## Lukedog (Nov 18, 2015)

OMG!!!! You guys are cracking me up!!!


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

A bunny costume?


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

I am really going to hell for where my brain when with that. (OK ,I was already going there, but now I'm on the special express). 

After all there are sexy nun costumes, so why not a sexy Jesus......

And it really doesn't get better from there. Some people claim that the resurrection story came from the Osiris and Isis story, and in common variants of that myth.....







Lila said:


> Try to focus. Think what kind sex toys are symbolic of the resurrection of Jesus Christ and then go from there.


----------

